# Roku, or whatever



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

I just got Roku about two weeks ago, only because WallyMart had a discontinued unit marked down from $39.99 to $10.00

So far so good,. The only problem I've found is there are about 10,000 free channels to choose from, and it's impossible to decide which channels to save to your list and what to watch.
.
.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

great. so, is there any glitches with the picture or sound ? does the picture look good ?
did you try to get it to save you money ?


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Depending on the model it will display whatever your TV displays. If you have a 4k TV make sure to get a 4K compatible Roku.

Picture quality will also be dependent on internet speed. If your internet isn't fast enough to load the picture then it will be of a lower quality.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Fix'n it said:


> great. so, is there any glitches with the picture or sound ? does the picture look good ?
> did you try to get it to save you money ?


No glitches or buffering or quality problems at all. Smooth as regular TV. I do have a 50MB connection, which probably helps.

I was ready to cut the cable, but my cable company just cut my rate by 60% to only $52 a month for basic TV plus internet, so I'll stick with it. It's one of those bundle deals, so it works out I would only save about $10 a month without the TV, so I'll keep it.
.
.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

We had DirecTV take a hike after about a year of not using it. We don't have antenna availability due to the mountains, SO wifey goes to the local libraries and checks out DVD/Blue Rays 15 at a time. Sure they are older movies, but we enjoy watching them again. 

Our TV is Roku and we have a subscription to Amazon Prime, so that's one movie outlet. Roku, itself is good. Most have short snippet advertisements, but they are innocuous. Much less than broadcast TV, that's for sure.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, i just tessted my connection = over 110mb, so i think i'm good there. maybe to good = paying for something i don't need, idk.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ZZZZZ said:


> No glitches or buffering or quality problems at all. Smooth as regular TV. I do have a 50MB connection, which probably helps.
> 
> I was ready to cut the cable, but my cable company just cut my rate by 60% to only $52 a month for basic TV plus internet, so I'll stick with it. It's one of those bundle deals, so it works out I would only save about $10 a month without the TV, so I'll keep it.
> .
> .



what cable co do you have ? my bill for tv internet and phone is around $200 a month = F'n NUTS !!!


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Fix'n it said:


> what cable co do you have ? my bill for tv internet and phone is around $200 a month = F'n NUTS !!!


Suddenlink. https://www.suddenlink.com/

I just have the bottom of the line basic TV. No movie channels or any extras.

They're NOT in most parts of the US.

They have the absolute worst customer service in the entire world, but knock on wood I don't have to call them very often.
.
.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, we have nearly bottom of the line basic tv. if your CS is worse than crapcast, well, idk how that is possible. 

do you get FOX, nbcsn, history channel, motor trend, national geographic ?


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Keep in mind, if your TV is newer it is likely a "smart TV" and already has Roku built in, or similar functionality. My Samsung (purchased at least 6 years ago) has Netflix and Hulu built in, and additional apps can be downloaded. My most recent TCL TV purchase is a Roku TV and acts just like one of the plug in units, but it's all native to the TV itself.

Worth checking out if you've purchased it recently, might not need a separate Roku at all.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Joeywhat said:


> Keep in mind, if your TV is newer it is likely a "smart TV" and already has Roku built in, or similar functionality. My Samsung (purchased at least 6 years ago) has Netflix and Hulu built in, and additional apps can be downloaded. My most recent TCL TV purchase is a Roku TV and acts just like one of the plug in units, but it's all native to the TV itself.
> 
> Worth checking out if you've purchased it recently, might not need a separate Roku at all.


thanx. 2 are older, and mine, i avoided smart tv at that time.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Joeywhat said:


> Keep in mind, if your TV is newer it is likely a "smart TV" and already has Roku built in, or similar functionality. My Samsung (purchased at least 6 years ago) has Netflix and Hulu built in, and additional apps can be downloaded. My most recent TCL TV purchase is a Roku TV and acts just like one of the plug in units, but it's all native to the TV itself.
> 
> Worth checking out if you've purchased it recently, might not need a separate Roku at all.


This is what I have. I have tried all the streaming apps too. Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime, Roku, Vudu, Apple TV, You Tube TV(my son paid for this and I jumped on as a remote user). There are others that I can't remember.

I haven't paid for cable in at least 5 yrs..... But I do pay for some of the apps now. But less than cable.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I forgot my company gave me a discount for a year, until the last bill. Mine jumped $65 to $213. I just canceled my TV and kept the internet. I have Amazon prime, Netflicks, and a broken fire stick, and just signed up for youtube TV. The reason for youtube was local channels, and my sports channels.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Fix'n it said:


> yeah, we have nearly bottom of the line basic tv. if your CS is worse than crapcast, well, idk how that is possible.
> 
> do you get FOX, nbcsn, history channel, motor trend, national geographic ?


No motor trend, but those and other similar.
.
.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

This recent firestick query turned into a Roku discussion:

https://www.diychatroom.com/f13/information-fire-stick-687463/

I have had a 'hockey puck' style Roku through all its generations. Last version, most expensive, is well worth it for me. The Ultra 4660 has 720p to 4k capability. It has the latest Roku processor. It has reasonable channel storage capability but lets user expand with their own micro SD slot. It has hardwire Cat6 ethernet connection besides wi-fi a/b/g/n/ac. Remote has headphone jack and comes with decent enough headphones.

My favorite feature is USB input jack. With my PlayOn license I have downloaded mucho content from Netflix, HBOgo, Amazon etc in mp4 format. I keep on an external 4TB hard drive (just a USB connector, no transformer) and Roku supplies enough power to run it. Works with thumb drives too.

There are newer models so,

Check out the historical models on Wikipedia:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roku

I have a couple of TVs with Roku built in but prefer outboard add on style because I take it with me when traveling.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx. i am going to get the basic $25 model today at walmart. for $25 its cheap and easy enough to try it out and learn. i will then go from there. saving over $100 a month gives me room to experiment.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. one thing i would ike to know. the comcrap modem. i would like to know how to replace that. the tale one with all the lights.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

this one. as you can see, we need to keep the phone working.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Don't get confused that by owning a Roku unit of any type will replace cable tv. By cutting the cord, if that's what you do, you won't get any cable channels. Roku is just a streaming system that let's you pick and choose what you will watch.

Netflix, Amazon, HBO, Hulu etc are all extra but if you are careful selecting a cable company replacement (and maybe use a roof antenna too), you usually pay far less than cable.

In many states, having only high speed internet means no more taxes or at least a lot fewer taxes. Besides all the above add on services (also Apple, Disney+ and more), you should look at streaming services that provide bundled packages of cable type channels. These are SlingTV, AT&Tnow (new owner of HBO with HBOmax), Hulu+, more. Any of these get added to your Roku device. With sports very delayed and subject to possible cancellation, adding them may not be cost effective.

Suggest doing what you said, get Roku and play with it.

Equipment wise, if you dumped your cable company, you'd save on equipment rental. But likely no cable at any tv w/out a converter box = roku or similar at every tv. Most people turn in the modem and router or the gateway (combo of modem & router) and replace with their own. Depending upon the internet speed you select from Comcast (or another provider), there may be sweet price points in not buying the most expensive modem and router that will do the job.

If you break away entirely, consider adding a VOIP phone system on your own. Your Comcast system is VOIP. I have ooma and it costs about $7 per month because all you pay is taxes after buying the ooma device.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, i have a problem. roku is requiring me to enter CC info. what do i do ?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok. i have it working = HAD TO enter CC info and other stuff = NOT happy about that.
because i know, that they can and/or will try to charge me for something without me knowing.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Fix'n it said:


> ok. i have it working = HAD TO enter CC info and other stuff = NOT happy about that.
> because i know, that they can and/or will try to charge me for something without me knowing.


I only get charged for what I sign up for.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

alright, i am messing with this, but it looks like i am mostly not into it. now, my wife could use it now&then. and we could use it to not rent movies in the winter, maybe. 

i know have another question. how do i set it that i never pay for anything ? maybe alter my CC info ? if i even can.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

There isn't a ton of free content available... Most of it will be subscription based such as Netflix, Amazon prime, Hulu, etc.

There are some free services though. Mostly very old movies and shows. It let's you know if you need to pay for something.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

In the other thread about firesticks, on 5/12 I advised BigJim:

You will need to get a Roku account and get a name and password. Anywhere it requests your credit card info, skip it because you can enter that later or never if you don't want pay services (Netflix, many others).

At this point, enter your account (on a computer) and try to delete your CC info.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i just tried to enter a "not mine" number = not a chance.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Log in on a computer, go to account and delete it.
Start over with a new account with different user name and pw. When it says enter a CC, scroll down, not sure exactly where, to where it says 'I'll enter later'.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

diyorpay said:


> Log in on a computer, go to account and delete it.
> Start over with a new account with different user name and pw. When it says enter a CC, scroll down, not sure exactly where, to where it says 'I'll enter later'.


i am on a PC. there is none of my info to delete, it doesn't show it. 
it does not say "enter later" anywhere. it "does" say REQUIRED everywhere. 

but, like joey says, if it does alert me for payment, i can just move on . then, i could get $25 worth of use out of it, somehow, someday.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

We have several Roku's, including a '3' and couple of the 'stick' ones, which all work very well. We have 100mb internet that runs the Roku's, several Kindles, a few cell phones, our VOIP 'home' phone, and several computers. VOIP phone is OOMA ($200 startup & <$5/month); phones are all Tracfone (<$15/month per line), and the internet service is $70/month. Add Amazon Prime and Netflix. So, everything, including service for 7 cell phones, a 'landline' with free long distance, and enough video options to keep all 8 of us happy, comes in under $225/month. Oh, and I have a homemade outdoor antenna, that was basically free, that gets us 6 local broadcast channels.


----------



## StrongEagle (Nov 1, 2019)

I have been without cable TV for 5 years. Here are the things that are helpful to know.


You've still got to contract for internet service from Comcast, unless you've got an alternative like AT&T or maybe a new 5G service. So, you can't cut the cable entirely.

Comcast sales people will insist that they don't have any internet plan that doesn't include the over the air channels. If you can't get away from the OTA channels, then at the very least, refuse to pay their HD TV charge, because...

Unless you live a long way away from your local TV station antennas, you can get good reception with an attic antenna and even better reception with a roof antenna. Comcast only transmits local stations in 720P, you get them OTA in 1080P.

If you've got a late model "smart" TV you probably don't need a Roku but I have an older TV and the Roku is a great addition. It works in 1080P and offers surround sound audio. I recommend buying the midrange Roku. I judge it to be more versatile and with more channels than any competitor like Chromecast or Fire.

Be aware that while there is a lot of free programming available for streaming, a lot of it is not very good. To get better content, you'll need to subscribe to various channels. We pay for Amazon Prime, gets a lot of free shows, then we trade off on Britbox, Netflix, Acorn, Hulu, depending on what we want to watch... otherwise subscriptions get too expensive. We donate to our local PBS station each year, and this gets us free access to the PBS channel.

We mostly absolutely refuse to watch OTA TV, or any TV with commericals these days, except for live sports and the occasional special. It is worth the money to me to subscribe to pay streaming channels so that I don't have to look at gawd awful commercials.


----------



## StrongEagle (Nov 1, 2019)

Fix'n it said:


> oh. one thing i would ike to know. the comcrap modem. i would like to know how to replace that. the tale one with all the lights.


You can purchase several different brands of modems. Best Buy sells several of them. You purchase one, provide the MAC address to Comcast, and they will register it as your operating modem. You can then return the Comcast one.

If you want to use your new modem with a separate router, you will need to "bridge" the modem, to allow the external router to handle IP address assignment, etc. It's not too hard to do, and the modems come with instructions for bridging.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx. i will get back you on this. busy now.


----------



## rcroofing (Jun 27, 2020)

In 2014 we gave up Comcast when it became $195/mo for TV and haven't looked back or regretted ever. 
- Installed an antenna (Miami, FL)for local stations of which there are about 7. 
Over The Air quality is the highest HD possible today, even higher than any 
cable could possibly be. Their re-transmissions degrades the signals some.
-Bought a Roku Ultra box connected to Router via Ethernet cable. This is the 
highest speed obtainable over Wi-Fi but if you have strong wi-fi (close to 
router). We choose to watch together 2 hrs a day only: Netlfix, Amazon Prime, 
Youtube (many interesting things to watch, documentaries). There are so 
many channels to watch, free and pay, which would exceed anything you 
watch via cable.
The Roky Ultra get you streaming video and need a minimum Comcast speed of about 25 Mbs Download and 2 Mbs Upload with HD 720p and sometimes we get what I think is 1080P(we pay $40/month for this speed) no TV. No interruption, reloading or hickups.
Happy campers we are.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

rc, I agree Ultra is best Roku setup.


If your ethernet cable is plugged into router and router is plugged into modem with another ethernet cable, you are not on wi-fi. You are hard wired to modem/internet and achieve fastest speed your system can do. Me too.


Ultra can deliver 4K too if 4k tv but I love my old plasma.


The USB port allows viewing mp4 downloaded content too. Pretty amazing.


----------



## rcroofing (Jun 27, 2020)

diyorpay said:


> rc, I agree Ultra is best Roku setup.
> 
> 
> If your ethernet cable is plugged into router and router is plugged into modem with another ethernet cable, you are not on wi-fi. You are hard wired to modem/internet and achieve fastest speed your system can do. Me too.
> ...


Hard wired is correct, thought people may no understand the term.


----------



## vandamme (Aug 19, 2016)

Our house has never had cable TV (60 years) but we get cable internet. The phone is VoIP for $5 a month (the deluxe service, with enhanced 911) through an ObiHai box that I got for $50. I got a cable modem at a garage sale for $10. So pay for basic internet but don't rent all that other crap.


----------



## BruceY19 (Nov 27, 2018)

Im in same boat. My comcast next month going 130 to well over 250/month. gotta figure how to stream and which will be best for our likes.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

vandamme

Be aware that older modems can hold you back as far as limiting your downput of internet from your provider. If you are paying for 100 Mbps or higher, an old modem won't get you there. 

If wi-fi is important, same thing. Older routers restrict wifi signals.

If you're happy as is, stay put.

Bruce-

Read this one thru...

https://www.diychatroom.com/f13/information-fire-stick-687463/


----------



## vandamme (Aug 19, 2016)

30 MB down, 6 up, through my 7 year old Chromebook wifi (separate router wifi). 

As long as my wife is happy watching her shows, it's good enough.


----------



## BruceY19 (Nov 27, 2018)

I have a NETGEAR R6200 WIFI router about 6years old. Last 2 has not been used but stored back in box. Thinking on going with verizon fios 200/200. I can use a cat5 to "chat" with ONT? Im not getting giga speed fios and NO TV , so that should suffice? The netgear router has 300+867 Mbps speeds. And I remember having good signal all over a 2200 sq' home. 2) I just bought first Roku, last one wally world had in stock. I can picture compcass loosing a lot of customers. The Roku I got is Roku Express+. I would like to get premiers for other 3 tv's
I think Im on the right track to start


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

I can advise this: FIOS is reliable but opinions vary.

The ONT is required. FIOS most times comes with a 'gateway'. That's a modem and router in one. They may tell you that you need it. For internet only, you don't.

Tell them you want the ONT port to be set for internet only (Cat5/6). An indoors type is best. Then use own router. If old one is too slow, buy a new faster one. You'll save big $s over time. The gateway is really an interface for cable tv and cable tv listings.

You can get a VOIP phone like ooma if you want one.

And streaming services through ROKU is the way to go.

Search for some opinions on internet.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, the R6200 should be fine if your FiOS is only 200 Mbps. You should be able to just plug the CAT5 cable from the ONT to your R6200, although you might want to consider CAT5E instead.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

diyorpay said:


> I can advise this: FIOS is reliable but opinions vary.
> 
> The ONT is required. FIOS most times comes with a 'gateway'. That's a modem and router in one. They may tell you that you need it. For internet only, you don't.
> 
> ...


So you have to do less searching: I have Fios, and the above is exactly what I do.

When you sign up online, it asks you if you already have a Verizon router. If you aren't getting TV, lie and say yes. Your Netgear router will be fine. The technician will run an ethernet line from the ONT to whichever room you want the router to be in.

I use CallCentric for VOIP - cheap, reliable, and has a great way to block robocalls (the caller has to press a number for the call to be connected, unless the caller is in your whitelist). This has cut spam calls to near 0.


----------

